# First living service member to receive the Medal of Honor



## Scotth (Sep 10, 2010)

> *Paratrooper to get Medal of Honor for actions in Afghanistan*
> *(CNN)* -- An Army paratrooper who risked his life to save fellow soldiers will become the first living service member to receive the Medal of Honor for service in Iraq or Afghanistan, the White House said Friday.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Salvatore Giunta, 25, will receive the honor for "acts of gallantry at the risk of his life" during combat in Afghanistan in October 2007, the White House said in a written statement.
> ...









http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/09/10/medal.of.honor.recipient/index.html?hpt=T2

Well done Paratrooper!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2010)

Good on him.
I hope he continues to have a successful Army career.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Paratrooper to get Medal of Honor for actions in Afghanistan*

Great example of a Sky Soldier in my old company.



> Staff Sgt. Salvatore Giunta, 25, will receive the honor for "acts of gallantry at the risk of his life" during combat in Afghanistan in October 2007, the White House said in a written statement.



http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/09/10/medal.of.honor.recipient/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Sep 10, 2010)

It's about time someone got one that wasn't posthumous.  Sounds well deserved.


----------



## car (Sep 10, 2010)

There's another thread about the nomination, where I mentioned that you can read about this Soldier's actions in a recently published book by Sebastian Junger, titled "War." Someone also mentioned the film "Restrepo." The footage for that movie was made at the same time. The cameraman was the guy accompanying Junger over a 15 month period. IIRC they were there the night Giunta did what he did.

Well Done, Trooper!


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my old company and I can't be prouder for what they have accomplished and the sacrifices they have made over in Afghanistan three times now since I've left the unit.  

I brought a couple of the guys that I'm going through the 35F course here in Utah to see Restrepo last weekend and can't wait till the documentary comes out on DVD/Blu-ray in November.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Sep 10, 2010)

The President's statement

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...sidents-call-with-specialist-salvatore-giunta


----------



## txpj007 (Sep 11, 2010)

Outstanding work and awesome job...very well deserved!

I however dont understand why Spc Guinta is the first living person to receive the MOH during OIF/OEF.  Hopefully that doesnt come across as an asshole statement.  I just dont get why these actions warranted a MOH when I have seen people get lesser decorations for actions imo that were just as valiant.  The MOH isnt something to take lightly obviously so I understand the hesitancy to withhold it.  I literrally heard on the news not three days ago after SSgt Miller (Army SF) posthumously received the MOH that pressure was being put out there to award a living soldier the MOH.  The news was saying how there was pressure to spotlight a hero for America to rally around in the ongoing conflict.  Again I dont want to take anything away from Spc Guinta or his actions at all...thats not my point...I'm happy to see a hero get full recognition for doing what millions of other people would shit there pants even thinking about doing.  I just dont get why they chose to honor Spc Guinta and leave out others that Im sure were just as deserving. 

Youre thoughts...hate mail...send it...


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 11, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> Outstanding work and awesome job...very well deserved!
> 
> I however dont understand why Spc Guinta is the first living person to receive the MOH during OIF/OEF.  Hopefully that doesnt come across as an asshole statement.  I just dont get why these actions warranted a MOH when I have seen people get lesser decorations for actions imo that were just as valiant.  The MOH isnt something to take lightly obviously so I understand the hesitancy to withhold it.  I literrally heard on the news not three days ago after SSgt Miller (Army SF) posthumously received the MOH that pressure was being put out there to award a living soldier the MOH.  The news was saying how there was pressure to spotlight a hero for America to rally around in the ongoing conflict.  Again I dont want to take anything away from Spc Guinta or his actions at all...thats not my point...I'm happy to see a hero get full recognition for doing what millions of other people would shit there pants even thinking about doing.  I just dont get why they chose to honor Spc Guinta and leave out others that Im sure were just as deserving.
> 
> Youre thoughts...hate mail...send it...


 

As generally I really despise Rachel Maddow, she actually tells the story a bit better.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26315908//vp/39106646#39106646


----------



## tova (Sep 11, 2010)

Truly well deserved!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> Outstanding work and awesome job...very well deserved!
> 
> I however dont understand why Spc Guinta is the first living person to receive the MOH during OIF/OEF.  Hopefully that doesnt come across as an asshole statement.  I just dont get why these actions warranted a MOH when I have seen people get lesser decorations for actions imo that were just as valiant.  The MOH isnt something to take lightly obviously so I understand the hesitancy to withhold it.  I literrally heard on the news not three days ago after SSgt Miller (Army SF) posthumously received the MOH that pressure was being put out there to award a living soldier the MOH.  The news was saying how there was pressure to spotlight a hero for America to rally around in the ongoing conflict.  Again I dont want to take anything away from Spc Guinta or his actions at all...thats not my point...I'm happy to see a hero get full recognition for doing what millions of other people would shit there pants even thinking about doing.  I just dont get why they chose to honor Spc Guinta and leave out others that Im sure were just as deserving.
> 
> Youre thoughts...hate mail...send it...


 
One of the surveys the Army constantly barrages me with concern the MoH.  I had the exact observations you did- why are all of our MoH recipients getting their awards posthumously?  There is a great deal of speculation that there was a political angle to it- don't want a MoH recipient making trouble for the regime.  Sounds to me like he deserved The Medal, I'm glad he got it and I hope there are more to follow for other deserving individuals- and maybe some Silver Star or DSC upgrades.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 12, 2010)

I''m just glad the recipient is an Airborne Trooper.   

Congratulations SSG Giunta.


----------

